# to keep or not?



## Maz-Sybil-Edith (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi, I recently bought three lovely chickens however i am having trouble with one of them picking on one of the others. The chicken named Mary has been chasing after pecking the back of my other chicken, Edith. I realise when chickens are in a new environment together there will be some mix up in the pecking order of the chickens especially as Edith is slightly younger and smaller than the other two however the difference is extremely slight. Anyway my worry is that Mary has become very violent towards Edith even though Edith becomes submissive immediately and tries to stay out of her way, i have set up multiple feeding stations and extended the space they have but Mary prevented Edith from even leaving the Hen house. I have also sprayed them all with anti peck to no avail. It seems she is just picking on Edith, who never puts up a fight, for no reason. The people we bought Mary off have said that we can swap her for a different, more docile chicken but I am worried this may cause more problems with my hens, so I know it is my decision in the end but do you think i should keep Mary or swap her? I don't want Edith to be living in fear. Or do you think it will settle down after time?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Seperate her for a week or so to let the rest of the chickens get their pecking order in place. Then re-introduce her so she become the low gal in the pecking order. Or make her dinner, chicken soup is great when its cold out.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

you can also buy rooster booster peck no more for about 6 bucks and it works great! when i got my older pullet she was always pecking on my younger ones. i understand pecking order but i got tired of it and put peck no more on the younger ones backs. well, she pecked once, that was it! she hated that stuff so much she won't peck at them anymore! i stopped using it and the pecking is still stopped. it worked first time i used it! you can get it at your local feed store. no need to get rid of the other bird. she will get a whiff of that stuff and stop the pecking right away. its inexpensive and really works! worked like a charm for me, also it didn't bother the younger chick whose back i put it on. give it a try. it worked GREAT for me!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

What a great idea. Thanks for the suggestion. I might try that myself. Oh and I'd be swapping out old meanie if it were mine.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

What a wealth of info realsis! Thanks for sharing!


----------

